# Rocky River carp help



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey fellow OGF members. ive been having a huge problem... you may laugh but ive never caught a carp! ive seen them in the rocky river and tried catching them with corn but didnt even get a bite. i fish at the emerald necklace marina or places around that area. should i suspend the bait or put it on bottom. any tips would be a great help!


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

I never fished Rocky River so I can't help you with specifics there, but I can attest to success when using corn on the bottom. I have never bothered with suspending it, but maybe other OGFers have had success with that, I'm not sure. I just know that on the bottom works just fine.

If you don't do it already, I would suggest to chum your area with a scattering of 1-3 handfuls of corn, and cast your hook with corn out into the chummed area. The trick is to chum with just enough to draw them in, but not a whole bunch. I've made the mistake of over-chumming and sitting there watching the carp go crazy, getting full on surplus corn. It also narrows your chances that the corn the carp eats will be the corn on your hook when you have an over abundance of corn in the water.

Nightcrawlers on the bottom also work very well, and are arguably better than corn in many circumstances. I've caught a lot of carp in Mosquito Lake on nightcrawlers. The biggest reason to choose corn over nightcrawlers is when you have a lot of sunfish or other species that are eating your nightcrawlers, thus foiling your plans. 

Bread pieces compressed onto your hook are also great at times. With trial and error you will be able to know how much bread and how compressed to make it to be able to have your bread float on the surface, which can be exciting fishing when the carp are feeding on the surface. But if your bread sinks, it can still be effective on the bottom.

I hope this helps you some. Post a picture of your first carp dude. I would love to see it.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

I do t fish the rocky but i fish the mahoning for carp i have watched youtube videos and googled carp baits trued many make the dough. Aits in small amount and find a recipe that works the one that i have found that works the best for the location infish is boiled pink samlon 1 can 2 cups sugar 1 pack cheap koolaid and flour to thicken so it stays on the hook i have been catching a lot of cats on this to 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks guys will have to try both of your suggestions i'll post a pic if i catch one tight lines!


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

Fisherman,
i see u live in lakewood i live there also and have some experience with carp. im always looking for a fishing partner.. if you wanna go out a get some carp pm me..


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

The simplest dough in the world is to mix bread, peanut butter and a drop or two of vanilla extract, then get your hands wet and knead it all together in to a paste. basically, make a sandwich, then smash it.

Sometimes corn is better, but this will get you some surprise catfish too!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

